# Sound on autotrail media pack 2011 Cherokee



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi all

There is some serious background interference when watching tv whether via the radio display screen or the drop down monitor, we have a track vision dome fitted and everything was fine up until last weekend, it's almost unwatchable, whilst playing DVD it is obviously fine,

I have tried adjusting the bass etc but has anyone any other ideas?

It almost a sound like running water if you like.

Many thanks folks


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

If playing a DVD is Ok, then it sounds like external signal problem from the Dome. Perhaps a loose connection which could be at either end, but if the problem is on the Head Unit and the drop down Monitor, it would seem to point to the Dome end.

Obviously the Trackvision dome is not standard fit, so I would have a word with the installer to see if they have any ideas.


----------

